# Linc's builds



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's my thread for my stuff, built and in progres :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

RL=http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n128/linc_01/3or4intheworks017.jpg]







[/URL]
[


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

I also have a caddy, and a caprice i am srtipping due to wrinkling in the paint, 2 48 fords, 1 h/t 1 vert, a couple 65 imps, a 57 chev p/u, and quite a few more on the go and a shit load i have not yet opened! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

some badass projects! lovin the supremes on some of them! that skull skates roof is cool! i skated for 17 years! 
nice work all around!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

I LOVE THAT GREEN WAGON!!!!

and that green and white whatever it is LOL, 

keep us updated!

(especially on that wagon  )


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 10 2007, 07:43 PM~7662458
> *some badass projects! lovin the supremes on some of them! that skull skates roof is cool! i skated for 17 years!
> nice work all around!
> *


Thanks! I too skated for a while untill I cracked my head open and was in hospital for a few weeks not realy knowin where i was or what was going on! The mural on the roof, that car was a replica for a friend! He has that car now! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 10 2007, 07:45 PM~7662481
> *I LOVE THAT GREEN WAGON!!!!
> 
> and that green and white whatever it is LOL,
> ...


LOL! the green and white what ever it is , is a 64 imp! :biggrin:


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

top shelf! :biggrin: 

exellent work linc.....you got some nice work there.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hell yea bro!! Very nice collection. :biggrin:


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

nice.....


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

55 cameo has a killer paint scheme


oneyed


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

your builds are tight linc!! keep it up!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THOSE RIDES ARE TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AWESOME LINC...JUST AWESOME!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SOME NICE BUILDS


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Thankyou for all your kind words.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice builds homie I like that green on the top of the 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-YOU GOT SOME TIGHT SHIT HOMIE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Flaked 4 cars a couple days ago, i should have used more flake but i'll go with what i have done. candied blue over 1, looks alright, definatly needs more flake, a friend of mine is going to loadn me a touch up gun to try, and if it works, i'm gonna buy 1! i'll see if i can get pics.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: ON ALL OF EM!! NICE


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

picked this up today after work, 78 Monte $20!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

stripped the flake and redid it then candied them and the frames! have a 67 imp for the blue frame but its still wet,








:biggrin:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

i like dat flat black 64. nice builds


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice work man


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Great job linc. That paint looks sick.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good bro!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE 


AND TRY TOO KEEP THE PICS COMMIN


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 26 2007, 11:28 PM~7783033
> *lookin good bro!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

very nice paint, keep it up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

haven't really been building much lately, but painted a few more bodies, a dodge i painted,


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

and anouther elcamino and a 62 vert imp. the color is the same on the imp as the dodge but the top and interior will be differant thats why they are the same,








:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i like that purple, is it testors paint? 

elco looks good too!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

No, it a Tamiya color, lavender, with the tamiya pearl clear over it! :biggrin: it is nice so i sprayed 2 cars with it but they bothe will have different colors accenting, the 62 will have tan, and the dodge will be a lighter purple. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 7 2007, 09:29 PM~7854939
> *No, it a Tamiya color, lavender, with the tamiya pearl clear over it! :biggrin: it is nice so i sprayed 2 cars with it but they bothe will have different colors accenting, the 62 will have tan, and the dodge will be a lighter purple. :biggrin:
> *


Nice, i will have to find that for future use. I just found a hobby shop around here that sells tamiya paints. 

I think the color scheme you choose will work out good on these cars!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 7 2007, 08:36 PM~7855020
> *Nice, i will have to find that for future use. I just found a hobby shop around here that sells tamiya paints.
> 
> I think the color scheme you choose will work out good on these cars!
> *


thankyou! I hope so! I think they look good sofar! the elco will have flat grey roof and interior to match and chrome wires, not to sure what wheel to put on the 62 and the dodge yet, i ordered some 1119 pegasus wheels from my local hobbie shop so they should be here in a few days, kinda expensive but i need them. Maybe now that i think of it, with shipping and the exchange rate, its about the same as scalelows or Beto, i paid $16 each set. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice paint jobs!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

bump ..... with no drama!! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

got a bit done last night! :biggrin: 









just about ready for final assembly! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

by the way, i got the wheels from Betoscustoms!!

thanks Beto! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Linc, I like that purple.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good man!


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOOD HOMIE


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i snapped the frame on the blue elco!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 12 2007, 09:17 PM~7891741
> *i snapped the frame on the blue elco!
> *


damn...that was looking nice too!!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the 62 imp vert is done! :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

u know wat it is homie 



lookin nice


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great man, the only other thing I'd do would be to black wash the grill.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

damn linc with the bigger pics i see more detail, i like it!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

working on the crazy flaked monte but cant decide what wheels to go with, all gold or two tone? :dunno: what do you think?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

or i can go all chrome!?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

decided to go two tone! :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

look nice


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

It all depends on your interior??? what color is that gonna be? but you were thinking of a tan interior I would have to say GOLD


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 17 2007, 09:52 PM~7928181
> *It all depends on your interior??? what color is that gonna be? but you were thinking of a tan interior I would have to say GOLD
> *


thanks, but i chose two tone b/c the bumpers are chrome and the interior is grey, i will foil some gold some chrome to try to tie in the wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin nice linc!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks for your kind words guys!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the final stance, 3 wheelin! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like that you pics are bigger now. I don't have to squint to see them. LOL. 

Looks nice bro!! What KO are you going with? Gold domes? :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice work, bro


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 17 2007, 11:33 PM~7928639
> *I like that you pics are bigger now.  I don't have to squint to see them.  LOL.
> 
> Looks nice bro!!  What KO are you going with?  Gold domes?  :cheesy:
> *


well, i dont have anything but 3 bar spinners right now but my local hobby store ordered me some chrome and gold 2 bar, if i could find some gold dome caps i would use those but cant find then.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

got a few more bodies painted, started working on a 67 Imp. I flaked the frame a while ago, just added the suspention yesterday. What do you think?








































































I used the cyl, from the 70 montecarlo kit for the rear! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin Good


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

nice homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 21 2007, 08:03 PM~7951877
> *got a few more bodies painted, started working on a 67 Imp. I flaked the frame a while ago, just added the suspention yesterday. What do you think?
> I used the cyl, from the 70 montecarlo kit for the rear! :biggrin:
> *


Looks good homie! 


I got you on the mc and rivi strokes. :biggrin: I got a few that I don't use.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i have this 61 thats been sitting on my shelf for a while, i want to build it like a buddies car but he's not finished the real thing yet but i want to start anyway so here we go! :biggrin: 
























































61 Imp, stock suspention, black wires and hubs chreme 2 bar spinners, all black with silver pearl only on the roof and in the stripe on the side! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

skirt it


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

here the 1:1 that my friend is building! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass 1:1!!! :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

got the belly and suspention and wheels done.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

my 1:1 :biggrin: 









gonna drop the backend 1 more inch and possibly lift the fron 1 inch also! :biggrin:


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

you need some juice for the 1:1! :biggrin: 

looks good mang! as you stuff always does!
rollin' on the supremes too, damn you should make a mini of your daily!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@May 25 2007, 07:21 PM~7980202
> *you need some juice for the 1:1! :biggrin:
> 
> looks good mang! as you stuff always does!
> ...


Oh trust me... juice is on the way!!!! i have a freind who built a 47 ford and decided not to use the juice so i might buy it from him! :biggrin: nothin fancy, 2 pump set up maybe 8 switches. i am going to paint it this summer hopefully also. i changed from electric lime green to deep forest green metalic with glacier pearl! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Shit linc, that olds looks good with them supremes on that!! Wish mine was in that good of shape.   It will be one day. :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

when it gets painted, might go 100d's! :biggrin: not too sure yet! Lowandbeyond, what do you have done with yours? i did the entire front end, trans rebuild, exhaust and wheels, next is paint and maybe juice! :biggrin:

Oh and all for under $1500 including the cost of the car and wheels! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuckin nothing. I'm rounding up all my juice right now. Got my wheels, but haven't put tires on them yet. I still have to get deep cups and springs then I can have the hydros installed. Bought it 1 year 1/2 ago. Only put 15 miles on it. Been sitting the whole time. 

























































Plans are......clean up under the hood, juice, paint, full white top. Right now anyways. Soon as I get moved I can start working on it.


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

ya i wanna start workin on my caddy soon too


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@May 28 2007, 10:47 AM~7992549
> *ya i wanna start workin on my caddy soon too
> *


got pics!? :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 26 2007, 05:59 PM~7984958
> *fuckin nothing.  I'm rounding up all my juice right now.  Got my wheels,  but haven't put tires on them yet.  I still have to get deep cups and springs then I can have the hydros installed.  Bought it 1 year  1/2 ago.  Only put 15 miles on it.  Been sitting the whole time.
> 
> 
> ...


some1 should photoshop this, so we can get an idea of the look.....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

bit done on the 61! :biggrin: 
















































:biggrin: now i mask off the roof and the body line down the side and spray with silver pearl! :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn, that fuckers going to be nice with some silver paint and chrome foil!!! :0 :0 I almost went with a silver roof on the black 57.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 31 2007, 10:25 PM~8020310
> *damn,  that fuckers going to be nice with some silver paint and chrome foil!!!  :0  :0    I almost went with a silver roof on the black 57.
> *


no silver paint! silver pearl in clear! :yes: down the side in the body line and on the roof! and chrome foil. all black guts. :biggrin: the pearl color is the new magnum color on the roof and the side !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 31 2007, 10:28 PM~8020321
> *no silver paint! silver pearl in clear! :yes: down the side in the body line and on the roof! and chrome foil. all black guts. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 O I C!!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

dam that 61 impala is tight.im going to build a 62 bel air with the bubble top.Of course black on black(not trying to hate)


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

a caddy i have been slowly working on! :biggrin: 
























































:biggrin: all comments welcome! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

here's about half of the work in progress cars i have going on right now! :biggrin: 
























































































:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE


damn dude, that other darker green caddys got so RUNS. :0 Love that lime gold one tho!! :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 31 2007, 11:21 PM~8020653
> *NICE
> damn dude,  that other darker green caddys got so RUNS.  :0  Love that lime gold one tho!!  :cheesy:
> *


the dark green 1 only has that when i use the flah only on the trunk for some reason! when you look at it in person you cant see it! :dunno: 

but yeah the candy lime green is a nice color! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you got some nice projects and paint going on.  You get them cylinders yet?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 31 2007, 11:33 PM~8020719
> *you got some nice projects and paint going on.      You get them cylinders yet?
> *


thankyou and nope! im will keep my eyes peeled for them now! :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

[








need a frame for this to finish it, i snapped the 1 for it in halk and tried to glue it but now its crooked!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

get us a pic of the crooked frame!! you should be able to fix it!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the 1 hole for the coil spring i drilled too far in went right through and the second snapped the front portion right off now the frame is crooked and the front coil wont seat. i could put a piesc of plastic in the hole but i think its might be garbage.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

have you tried puting it in real hot water for awhile!! then pull it out and put something heavy on it to hold it flat and let it cool!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

no b/c i didnt want the paint to come off! if it wont mess up the paint i will do that! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the candy lime green caddy, 70 crasy flaked monte, and...

GOLD RUSH! have all been foiled and cleared and ready for finall assembly!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 1 2007, 03:31 PM~8024449
> *no b/c i didnt want the paint to come off! if it wont mess up the paint i will do that! :biggrin:
> *



hey bro, look at it this way, evan if it takes the paint off you would have to paint a new chassis anyways!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

updates??? I know you do, your a fast builder. :biggrin: :biggrin: I brought my orange 61 to work, but hell its already 1/2 way thru the shift. By time I get everything out, be time to pick it up.........B4 the big bosses get here. :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

tryin to get er done tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I knew you had something.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

waitin on some glue to dry..........








:biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

dee de dee.....!


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

That bitch looks good even upside down,,,lol


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

lol! thanks!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

SHE'S DONE! JUST WAITIN ON THE GLUE TO DRY AND GONNA TAKE PICS!  :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

"GOLD RUSH" :biggrin: 




































































































BIG THANKS TO beto FOR THE WHEELS! :thumbsup: 

I chose the side dump exhaust for 3 reasons, 1:looks cool, 2: lowriders are meant to be a little loud! and 3: I lost the stock exhaust! :biggrin: 

A lot of people have been asking me about this car so here she is all done!

let me know what you think! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good linc!!


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 6 2007, 02:30 AM~8050965
> *looks good linc!!
> *


x2,,,,,


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

are the rear tail pipes molded to the bumper????


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 6 2007, 12:34 AM~8050973
> *are the rear tail pipes molded to the bumper????
> *


i think they might be! but those might be the reverse lights? :dunno: i am gonna look at the instrctions to see where the stock exhaust runs and let you know!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

not too sure! the paper isnt clear! no tailpipes in the pic just mid pipes and fron pipes off the manifolds! gonna check tomorrow at work to see where the exhaust runs on the real deal!






(I work for Lordco auto parts) :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats the tail pipes. The back up lights I think are under the red of the tail lights where them little squares are.


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

loookin good


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

finished 2 in two days! hmm. not bad i guess. tomorrow........ 70 crazy flaked monte! :biggrin: 
i will get some better pics of the caddy tomorrow also! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

1970 monte, the people that have seen this car in person have named it "crazy flaked" ! needless to say, it has a shit load of flake! :biggrin: 

















































































there are some minor flaws, but what car doesnt have flaws! all coments welcome! :biggrin:

I will try to get better pics of all 3 tomorrow! oh and the frame is flaked too! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

they all look :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

like the paint on that monte


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 9 2007, 09:30 AM~8071533
> *like the paint on that monte
> *


x2


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

after finishing the "crazy flaked monte", i had a anchoring to try somthing new! So i cracked open another 70 monte! I tried 2 things with this car that i have never done before and i think for the first atempt, looks good! :biggrin: 
I opened the trunk and cut a sunroof! :biggrin: 


























other than the gaps on the trunk, i think it looks preaty good for a fisrt! :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice cuts! The sunroof looks great, nice and centered.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 9 2007, 07:27 PM~8074542
> *Nice cuts! The sunroof looks great, nice and centered.
> *


^^^^^^ exactly...... keep doin the damn thing homie....


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

loookin good homie


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Opened up 2 more! a 60 starliner, and a damn difficult 58 imp! :biggrin: 
























































:biggrin: 
the 58 faught me the entire time!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking good bro!!! 


Foil the rockers and fender trim of that MC that'll bring that badass paint out even more.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

sprayed the pearl!
































:biggrin: 








































































:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD LINK ! TO ME IT ALL FLOWS REAL CLEAN ! wAIT TILL YOU FOIL THIS ! i BET THATS WHEN ITS A DONE DEAL !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn that 61 :0 :0 :0 :0 i think im gonna have to do a blck 1 in the future.....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin tight! i might have to bring out my '61 and see what i can do.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lovin' that '61!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

same here.... i gotta stop my impulse building tho....lol too much shit going on....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

I finished #7 i think for the year, Didn't turn out how I origonaly planned however! this car, i used to test a paint color to see if i liked it or not and it turned out beautiful! then i decided to build it but just stock, layed out, them, my creative mind started flowing the outher night and decided to finish it but make some minor changes and....































































































its a 66 chevelle wagon, i put 4 batteries, 2 pumps, 1 12 inch sub, matching spare(only had 4 two bar spinners so the spare is a 3 bar), visible cylinders front and rear, put 520's on it, custom exhaust,color matched motor and suspention parts, and a cool looking stance! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that velle wagon and the 61 are BADASS!!! :0 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> got a bit done last night! :biggrin:
> 
> [url=http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n128/linc_01/2carsalmostdone008.jpg
> well, this car has been sitting on my shelf long enough! i went out and bought a new kit just for the frame to finish this car! And mark, I still want the 1 you have to build the new 1! I preaty much have it all done last night, just waiting on glue to dry, then the front end goes on and done! i will probably geter done tonight if i have time!
> ...


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

looks good bro, what picture is this one?

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n128/linc_01/2carsalmostdone008.jpg[/img]


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

nevermind, I got it. lol


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

nice


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

that look good!!
good color choice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

is that createx pearl blue?if so good choice of color.
good color anywayz


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:biggrin: #8 this year! :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

nice ride.... i personally dont like chevelles or 68-72 el caminos turned in to lo-lo's but u pulled it off it looks GOOD!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 19 2007, 06:59 PM~8137585
> *nice ride.... i personally dont like chevelles or 68-72 el caminos turned in to lo-lo's but u pulled it off it looks GOOD!
> *


this is the second 1 i have built! i did 1 triple black ass down nose up! looks awsome! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the first 1! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Elco is SWEET!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 19 2007, 07:11 PM~8137672
> *That Elco is SWEET!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

what 1?! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats a hard choice!!! :0 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 19 2007, 08:59 PM~8138399
> *thats a hard choice!!!  :0  :0
> *


i am building a candy apple red flaked 1 next!  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 19 2007, 09:03 PM~8138425
> *i am building a candy apple red flaked 1 next!   :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 


that black one would be gangsta with black spokes. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

they both look awesome...... love the wagon too....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Today was a good day! Beto, got my wheels and kit, thanks again bro! :biggrin: :thumbsup: But b/f that, took my car to my buddies shop, and lowered the back end!
before:








after!:








:biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc+Jul 4 2007, 08:56 PM~8236691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tight!!
the motor come wit that....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

remember this!?
























then i did this!
























I got alot of this...
:0 and a couple... :uh: ......
those of you who doubt me, dont be so quick to judge! and those who post positive things, your comments are what keep me going! Thanks Marinate for selling me a car with an awsome paint job on the roof! And Beto, thanyou for doing busines with me again on the sale of the rims! 

All that i have to do is put the bumpers on and lights in and shes done! :biggrin: this is where she stands! :biggrin: comments are always welcome, good or negative.








































































:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll give you one of these :0 

followed by one of these :uh: 




















JK homie that ride was badass when Marinate done it and it's still badass now. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn thats klean homie good job man


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Monte is killin' 'em!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sent those parts out today that you needed. You should see them in 3-6 weeks. :uh: :uh: Fuckin usps. :angry:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2007, 01:35 PM~8359594
> *sent those parts out today that you needed.  You should see them in 3-6 weeks.  :uh:  :uh:  Fuckin usps.  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :0 :uh: 














j/k! :biggrin: thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

she's all done! thanks again to Marinate and Beto! I changed a few things up on it, shaved the handles, repainted the body, and instead of the standard opening trunk, i made it open sideways. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Monte turned out SWEET linc!

Might I make a suggestion? BMF the headlight bezels, and the top half of the taillight bezels. That would really set it off!  

Still looks DAMN GOOD though!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet. :0 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn....nice job on the monte.......


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the metal specs has become my new flake of choice! :biggrin: 








































:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 25 2007, 07:05 PM~8391396
> *the metal specs has become my new flake of choice! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



defently!!!! :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good linc


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 22 2007, 03:15 AM~8362655
> *she's all done! thanks again to Marinate and Beto! I changed a few things up on it, shaved the handles, repainted the body, and instead of the standard opening trunk, i made it open sideways. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE....LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good Linc the black rims make it look mean :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks guys! :biggrin: i appriciate you comments! :thumbsup:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

The old school Monty is bad to the bone dude.

Miloh.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 22 2007, 02:15 AM~8362655
> *she's all done! thanks again to Marinate and Beto! I changed a few things up on it, shaved the handles, repainted the body, and instead of the standard opening trunk, i made it open sideways. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






tight monte ,looks good with the patterned top ..
klean


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 26 2007, 05:54 PM~8399975
> *tight monte ,looks good with the patterned top ..
> klean
> *


 i cant take the kudos for the top! Marinate painted the top and then sold me the car!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

I lost count but i think this is # 12 for the year! 1970 Imp. :biggrin: let me know what you think. 
























































































:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

looks bad ass love the color :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 29 2007, 12:00 AM~8417428
> *looks bad ass love the color :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: metal specs red by duplicolor! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work homie..... gotta love dupli-color...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

loving them rear cylinders homie....

on the 70...

i need to find more of those.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 12:10 AM~8417492
> *nice work homie..... gotta love dupli-color...
> *


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '70 is CLEAN bro!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

This was a quick build or motivation build. wasnt very motivated the other night so i pulled this down from the shelf yesterday and sprayed it and now its done! Its a 65 Pontiac 2+2. nothin special, flake paint, gold wires and preaty much thats it. this kit was not very many parts and not very detailed at all! :biggrin: 
























































































:biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i will get better pics tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

They all look good :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice work!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, that Pontiac looks good for a quick build, nice work!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

as promissed, better pics. :biggrin: 
































:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

BOTH RIDES CAME OUT NICE BRO


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 6 2007, 09:17 AM~8483268
> *BOTH RIDES CAME OUT NICE BRO
> *


x2 :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

clean models :thumbsup:









after!:








:biggrin:
[/quote]

but im really diggin this :biggrin: :yes:


here is some caps new for your supremes man $25+ shippin
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4-ASTRO-SUP...VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

page not responding


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 6 2007, 11:42 AM~8484509
> *page not responding
> *


ebay page not responding that is!  :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

oh just type in supreme wheels and multiple caps will come up 

the one i saw was a new set of 4 for 25+ shippin


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Linc its me mike from surrey.....Nice builds I see the skills have kicked up a notch
I love the "KEN CAR"  
Hey I got a huge air compresor and tank if your intrested in bagging the olds
I just picked up a 2 pump set up and a 59 monteray
Me and jen would like to hook up with you guys
We are getting married on the 18th of this month
Hit me up bro....piece.....mjh


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Been out of the game awhile, check in from time to time to see whats new, My wife and I are spliting up and i havnt had the modivation to build latley. have been plucking away at 4 cars for a few months, just uplaoding pics for you now.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

okay, for starters, trying to finish this 67,


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

working on a 60,


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

a 65,








































































































this 1 has a 3 stage color shifting paint but its purple for the most part.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

and last but not least and so far my favorite, my 62 belair! First car i ever opened, first car i ever hinged! painted metal specs orange with orange rims from Lowridermodels.
























































































:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

rides lookin good homie.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn! Go away for a while, and come back SWINGIN'!

Nice rides, especially the paint on that '65!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking good homie!! 

I like the 65. 

But looking at the 65 reminds me that I dunked a 65 vert in brake fluid today. Been about 12 hours ago.   Hope its OK. hno: Forgot all about it. :angry:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 BUILDS ARE LOOKIN GOOD LINC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

THAT 65 LOOKS LIKE MINE (NON LOLO) :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> :0 BUILDS ARE LOOKIN GOOD LINC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> THAT 65 LOOKS LIKE MINE (NON LOLO) :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

where you been fokker?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 02:07 AM~8846092
> *where you been fokker?
> *


my wife and i are splitting up so i have been trying to make things work with her, i havent had the modivation to work on my cars because of it. I am going to start building them again soon i hope.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *I like the 65.
> 
> But looking at the 65 reminds me that I dunked a 65 vert in brake fluid today. Been about 12 hours ago. sad.gif sad.gif Hope its OK. ohno.gif Forgot all about it. angry.gif*


dont worry if its not, just send it to me and ill dispose of it properly :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc+Sep 22 2007, 06:55 AM~8847151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea fukker.... you'l LOSE it....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> are there any kids involved?
> 
> yes. I have a 2 year old daughter.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, better late than never! My mom bought me these for my birthday that was almost two weeks ago! she fogot she bought them! she shipped them to me a couple days ago, they just arrived today!! :biggrin: 
































:biggrin: roseart gel pens!! 36 of them!! :biggrin: thanks ma!!!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool, getting back to building now?? I want to see some new work from you bro!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 27 2007, 02:25 PM~9096316
> *Cool, getting back to building now?? I want to see some new work from you bro!
> *


trying to find the motivation to build. got 4 more kits from ma today too! 61 imp drop top, 70 wildcat, 70 monte(with all suspension goodies this time!) and a 90's ranger! but i still have 12 or so on the go but no modivation.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hope everything works out.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 21 2007, 07:07 PM~8843897
> *okay, for starters, trying to finish this 67,
> 
> 
> ...


Got this 1 done! # 14 for the year! i'd post pics but image uploader not workin right now.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 3 2007, 05:04 PM~9147778
> *Got this 1 done!  # 14 for the year!  i'd post pics but image uploader not workin right now.
> *


Homie, if ya want, you can send me the pics, and I'll put them up on my Photobucket and post them for you.

PM me if you want.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

here it is finished, crappy pics sorry.
















































































:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

linc even with crappy pics this thing looks good ! How are your other builds going !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks mini! they are sorta on hold but i am only working on one at a time right now just to get back into it. working on the color shifting 65 right now, put it up so my kid cant get it, and the wife broke it so i have to fix it. the body is okay but had almost the whole undercarrage done and now its in 6 or so peices.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Linc 67 came out nice hoime


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 6 2007, 10:01 PM~9171485
> *thanks mini!  they are sorta on hold but i am only working on one at a time right now just to get back into it.  working on the color shifting 65 right now, put it up so my kid cant get it, and the wife broke it so i have to fix it.  the body is okay but had almost the whole undercarrage done and now its in 6 or so peices.
> *



LOL! She just wants to keep you building ! Thats why she broke it ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:werd: my wife destroyed one of my rides before.... my son..... well u all have seen the brutality....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 21 2007, 07:10 PM~8843918
> *a 65,
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the 65 is done! I'd post pics, but my camera is packed and in storage. This is it for me untill the new year. All cars are packed and in storage waiting for me to find a place to live. I should be starting up again mid Jan. to early Feb. if all goes planned if i can get a place with a little room to work. I check the site daily anyway so i will continue doing that untill i can get you some pics and get building again.
Linc.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damn linc.... i never seen your thread, until now, you got some damn good lookin rides homie, just sit back, stay cool , and things will come back to you, soon enough homie!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you knocken em dead linc..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks to those who show support, muchly needed and appriciated.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 20 2007, 01:11 PM~9267367
> *thanks to those who show support, muchly needed and appriciated.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 20 2007, 01:11 PM~9267367
> *thanks to those who show support, muchly needed and appriciated.
> *


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

well, moved into my own place I share with my 2 year old daughter, my wife and I have seperated. This has been the hardest 6 months of my life. I have lost alot and gained some. I havent been working on my cars as much as i'd like, been deeling with my personal problems. I did manage to get the 65 done and had it packed for the move. But found it last night and snapped some shots as promised! :biggrin: 








































































kinda bad pics, i'll get better ones as i get settled into my place and get some better lighting.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

VERY NICE..... :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Next on the build list,








































until i get the stuff from 3wf! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work man!

Keep your head up. Its not a good feeling but it will work out for the best. 

At least you still have your littel girl































and all of us!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 21 2007, 11:38 AM~9501532
> *Great work man!
> 
> Keep your head up.  Its not a good feeling but it will work out for the best.
> ...


yeah! my daughter is my life! 




Next to you guys that is!  :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

rides are looking good................


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

65 is sick.....great job...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

if me and my wife ever got that point i'd try to take my son too..... 65 looks killer bro..... can't wait to see what u do with those others... 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 21 2007, 07:57 AM~9501225
> *well, moved into my own place I share with my 2 year old daughter, my wife and I have seperated.  This has been the hardest 6 months of my life.  I have lost alot and gained some.  I havent been working on my cars as much as i'd like, been deeling with my personal problems.  I did manage to get the 65 done and had it packed for the move.  But found it last night and snapped some shots as promised! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok ok, I said not starting anymore till i finish my 5 in progress , nut i'm in a cutting mood! :biggrin: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 27 2007, 07:05 PM~9547319
> *Ok ok, I said not starting anymore till i finish my 5 in progress , but i'm in a cutting mood! :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


i kno the feelin.....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

gonna do something new i have never done!  :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 65 lookin good bro


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:biggrin: nope thats not what i meant! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

This is what i meant! :biggrin: 
never done this before! :biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## ChevyKid (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 11:09 PM~9547876
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


and this is what inspired me to do it! thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 11:09 PM~9547876
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


and this is what inspired me to do it! thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

nice cuttin on tha monte Linc. wat boot did u use bro? And tha 65 is klean ass hell
  :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

its a 59 imp boot, thanks rollin and Trav!  :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice cut bro. i wanted to do the same thing...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

65 Imp is clean bro. What color is that? makes me want to do a 65 that color..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah its a nice color! dont know what the name of it is, its color shifting, i'll get the name for you, its but duplicolor.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey linc could to take a picture of that monte with the boot off?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Dec 29 2007, 01:43 PM~9558767
> *Hey linc could to take a picture of that monte with the boot off?
> *


yeah no problem! will do asap.  :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

there you go!  :biggrin: 
























:biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Linc i just got a 70 today so im gonna try it!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

What do the rims look like that come with that monte kit.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: 

:wave:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 21 2007, 07:12 PM~8843927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of rims are those. mine never look that deep dish.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 2 2008, 11:11 PM~9593913
> *what kind of rims are those. mine never look that deep dish.
> *


ask lowridermodels! got them from him! as well as green, purple, red! nice wheels! i took some pegasus 520 and put them on these wheels however!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hoppin hydro wheels.........right?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2008, 11:19 PM~9593968
> *hoppin hydro wheels.........right?
> *


think so, but i wrapped them in pegasus 520's! :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 2 2008, 11:30 PM~9594052
> *thanks
> *


need more of the 59?!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

progress on ure monte???


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 3 2008, 02:15 AM~9594790
> *progress on ure monte???
> *


it still sits how its pictured above. No time to work on it right now, i have a 3 year old daughter that lives with me and i am going through a seperation and divorce so that takes up some time and i work alot to try and make ends meet so i havent had too much time to work on my cars. Plus, i moved the begining of December and still havent unpacked fully! :biggrin: one day i'll get modivation and get to work on the cars and move on with life also.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work going on in here!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good LINC!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks for the kind words. :biggrin: its appriciated.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Clean rides bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

bump! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u kno i'm checkin this one.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 01:30 AM~9612202
> *u kno i'm checkin this one....  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks holmes! appriciate it! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 5 2008, 02:40 AM~9612254
> *:biggrin: Thanks holmes!  appriciate it! :biggrin:
> *


lookin good


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks man!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE JUS WENT FROM PG 1 TO HERE
NICE RIDES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 6 2008, 11:18 PM~9626783
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE JUS WENT FROM PG 1 TO HERE
> NICE RIDES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


thanks man! appriciate it!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

NO PROB. BRO
ON THAT ORANGE IMPALA. DID YOU USE STRYENNE(SP) TO STOP THE TRUNK FROM CLOSING ALL THE WAY AND LEVEL UP WITH THE REST OF THE CAR


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

you meen this one? the trunk closes all the way but yeah i used styrene for a trunk lip so it doesnt fall inside.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 7 2008, 12:28 AM~9626851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT I WANTED TO KNOW BUT ASKED IN A MIS-UNDERSTANDING WAY I GUESS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea..... trunk jambs....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

convertable monte is gonna be crazy, i cant wait to see that all done up!

always good work in this thread homie


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 7 2008, 10:11 AM~9629804
> *convertable monte is gonna be crazy, i cant wait to see that all done up!
> 
> always good work in this thread homie
> *


Thanks man! i am trying to learn and do new things this year if i can find the time and motivation! i wanna finsh the orange belair! its one of my fav's so far. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro, love the color


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

damn  linc you get down bro, sick shit man


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 7 2008, 07:03 PM~9633773
> *damn    linc you get down bro, sick shit man
> *


thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

well, times have been rough, me and my wife split, had to sell my house and go back to renting, havnt been working on my models , no time or place really to do it, because of the split, had money issues, so i was forced to sell my car  . However, selling the car, gave me reason to.....




































put the lowrider back on the road! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hellz yea


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

gonna bag it next weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 8 2008, 11:22 PM~9900440
> *gonna bag it next weekend! :biggrin:
> *



fuck yea! Been working on mine as well.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

need an amp and the sterio goes in, me and my grand father in law are going to paint it, but dont know when. have to work on his schedule, he owns like 6 or 7 companies so he's fuckin busy!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

good luck on it brother.  I may try to juice mine this weekend or next. Got to wait for them 12" strokes to come in the mail. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

want to juice mine, but dont have the $$$ got my air ride set up free!!! 4 bags, compressor, gadges, switches, everything i need for the setup! so gonna use that in the meen time! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you know what they say about bags..........................













:biggrin: jk. 


check my shit out in my sig. FINALLY got them wheels on.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the wheels look killer! love it! gonna look sick flaked and patterned! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 8 2008, 11:45 PM~9900572
> *the wheels look killer!  love it!  gonna look sick flaked and patterned! :biggrin:
> *



we'll have to see if it makes it that far. I'm going thru a split up myself.  Moved out of my OWN house for a minute and shit. Now really no time to work on the real deal or the plastics. :angry: oh well, it'll get better b4 it gets worse.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 9 2008, 12:42 AM~9900203
> *well, times have been rough, me and my wife split, had to sell my house and go back to renting, havnt been working on my models , no time or place really to do it,  because of the split, had money issues, so i was forced to sell my car  .  However, selling the car, gave me reason to.....
> 
> 
> ...


you know just the other day i was woundering what one of these would look like juiced....and i like it :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Got the back end bagged on the weekend! :biggrin: 








































the travel in these bags is huge! the pics the back end is @ 15 pounds, so it goes lower! and @ 70 psi,it sitts about an inch higher than the front! :biggrin: 



I know, its not a model, but i been building something! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lets see it aired up!!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 20 2008, 07:33 PM~9992375
> *lets see it aired up!!!  :0
> *


x-2..... :0


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn linc, that shit is PIMP


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 20 2008, 10:33 PM~9992375
> *lets see it aired up!!!  :0
> *


no problem! i will take some shots tomorrow! :biggrin: 







(i dont have ant as of yet aird up! haha!) :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 20 2008, 10:33 PM~9992375
> *lets see it aired up!!!  :0
> *



































sorry, crappy pics but you get the idea! :biggrin:

And this is at 60 psi! i can go up to 100! just a little nervous to just yet! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks sweet homie.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 21 2008, 08:55 PM~10000557
> *looks sweet homie.....
> *



X2. Now get the front done. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

How's the ride ? I think you said your boy has a ride on juice ? Does it ride smoother then his does ?


The shit looks nice ! I hope you have the time to complete !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 21 2008, 09:47 PM~10001369
> *How's  the  ride  ?  I    think  you  said    your  boy  has  a  ride  on  juice ?  Does  it  ride  smoother  then  his  does ?
> The  shit  looks    nice  !    I  hope  you  have  the  time  to  complete !
> *


at 30 - 50 psi its like a caddy! anything below 30 or above 50 get stiffer! just like juice! :biggrin: i like it! i am running 3/8 lines so it goes i bit faster than the usual 1/8 but not fast like juice. From 0-70 it takes about 6-8 seconds.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

NICE LOOKING RIDE LINC.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

well its nothin fancy yet but will be soon enough! I like it though, turns heads the way it is right now! just cant wait to paint it! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn homie im jealous. I cant wait to get another car. whatever i get im looking to go with air too. how bad was the install?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 22 2008, 06:56 AM~10003151
> *damn homie im jealous.  I cant wait to get another car.  whatever i get im looking to go with air too.  how bad was the install?
> *


wasnt bad at all! the back end is the easy part! the front will be a little harder cause i have over load coils in there right now so they might come flyin out when we undo the bolts! putting them in, we snapped a couple spring compressors! :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 22 2008, 06:17 PM~10006392
> *wasnt bad at all! the back end is the easy part!  the front will be a little harder cause i have over load coils in there right now so they might come flyin out when we undo the bolts!  putting them in, we snapped a couple spring compressors! :biggrin:
> *


if you dont want the springs you could cut them up with a torch while they are still
in place.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 22 2008, 04:31 PM~10006480
> *if you dont want the springs you could cut them up with a torch while they are still
> in place.
> *


we want to keep then and use then later on possibly. they are brandnew! only about 6 months old!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 22 2008, 06:44 PM~10006578
> *we want to keep then and use then later on possibly. they are brandnew!  only about 6 months old!
> *


good luck gettin them out. the front springs always scared me.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ride is bad ass bro, after you paint it that ride will really turn heads, if it turns heads the wa it is right now, lookin good so far bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:biggrin: little work done yesturday! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet bro!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 12 2008, 08:49 PM~10155688
> *sweet bro!
> *


thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 12 2008, 08:53 PM~10155726
> *thanks man! :biggrin:
> *



post the rest. I see the shoulder there done.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 12 2008, 08:54 PM~10155744
> *post the rest.  I see the shoulder there done.
> *


haha! the new 1 is 1 of 6 i have! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds that cameo is badass


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the tat does the neck hurt? i have around 40 tats but havnt got to the neck yet but was thinkin bout getting my sons name there


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 12 2008, 09:23 PM~10156089
> *i like the tat does the neck hurt? i have around 40 tats but havnt got to the neck yet but was thinkin bout getting my sons name there
> *


just by the adams apple hurt a bit but mostly not bad at all! least painfull 1 yet!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice Tatt Bro!!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 12 2008, 09:28 PM~10156160
> *Nice Tatt Bro!!!!
> *


thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 12 2008, 11:28 PM~10156160
> *Nice Tatt Bro!!!!
> *


x2 homie !!
thats some nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice ink big homie.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Bought an S10 ! gonna pull the olds off the road to paint and possibly juice!!  :biggrin: i pick the truck up saturday, already have spindles and drop blocks for it and a line on wheels! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

yea, bag that dime, and juice the shit outa that delta


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 27 2008, 01:38 AM~10259589
> *yea, bag that dime, and juice the shit outa that delta
> *


 :cheesy:

nice ink by the way


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

last night i got a huge score! about 25 kits roughly, about 35 cans paint, 2 jars of micro flake(silver and green), about 5 sets of unused wheels, a few sets that have been used but still good, modeling tools, a couple dancing kits, foil, battey for the dancer, and a bunch of mis. goodies......all this,

FOR $100!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

SCORE!!! :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 28 2008, 01:40 PM~10278086
> *SCORE!!! :0
> *


i will take some pics, also in there, detail master wired distributor sets, plaques with keychains and keys, LED lights and circuit boards......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you got hooked the fuck up huh? :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 28 2008, 03:41 PM~10278102
> *i will take some pics,  also in there, detail master wired distributor sets, plaques with keychains and keys, LED lights and circuit boards......
> *


photobuckets down right now..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 28 2008, 08:24 PM~10280595
> *you got hooked the fuck up huh?  :0  :0
> *


sure did! the more i look at this stuff and go through it, the more i find! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 28 2008, 08:27 PM~10280616
> *sure did!  the more i look at this stuff and go through it, the more i find! :biggrin:
> *



you know my addy.  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

now i just need to actually start to build again!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you go get that s-dime? Whats it like?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

no! and i need it now too! the steering pump on the olds packed it in on me! now i am stranded at home and need to get some batteries for my cam and some food for my kid! homeboy better call me soon!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that sucks.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i already paid for the truck about a month or so ago too! but buddy needed to use it for a while and i had no where to put it just yet so it worked out. now buddy has a new car and i need the truck!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm kinda in the same boat. Bought a ranger from a buddy of mine. He's got that and a nissan. Payed for the truck, cash in full. He called me later that day and said "if I ever sell it let him know and he'll buy it back". Been wrecked in the front and I was going to put a new clip on it and trade it in for something else. Anyways. I said cool. I will. About a week later he calls back. "oh the title is messed up." he got a loan out on it and is going to trade titles to the loan company for the nissan title. He turned the nissan title into the LB and forgot to put a lean on it. :uh: ALL BULLLSHITTT. I say cool man, the plates are up to date and all that, I'll get insurance and shit......it'll be str8. Few more days go by. He calls again. "man I got pulled over in the nissan, I got no licn. I wanna drive the ford.........blah, blah, blah......" 
either way he's fucked if he's pulled over again. So I was like whatever dude, let me drive the nissan. He tells me no. So I'm like fuckit then I'm comming for that ranger. I payed for the motherfucker. :angry: :angry:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

haha! cluster fuck there! that sucks! just got a call from buddy, i get the truck at ten am tomorrow!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats why nobody drives my shit and i hate driving other people's shit....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 28 2008, 09:14 PM~10281027
> *thats why nobody drives my shit and i hate driving other people's shit....
> *


i am the same way! no one drives my shit! the truck is still in his name so if he wrecks, its on him not me! last year, i let my wife drive the olds before the bags where in it, she went over a speed bump too fast after i just finished tellin her not to, that was the last time she drove the car and she was pissed about that and whined all the time!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Here we go! got the pics!  :biggrin: 
















































































some of the paints and tools, the dancer,battery and switch box, wheels, sliders, the detailed master plaques and keys!  :cheesy: more to come!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

a bunch of the kits i got! :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

this was his baby and wants me to finish it, you might recognise this one! he has posted it here once!
























50 chev p/u, huge lift, quad shocks all around, scale 53's , and rockwell axles! :cheesy: 
custom air brush work he did!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

and one last pic for now, last but definatly not least! these are rare apparently. :cheesy: 
4 polar lights kits!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 29 2008, 09:18 PM~10286879
> *a bunch of the kits i got! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie you got some good stuff love that 2n1 59 IMPALA nice homie :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 29 2008, 09:27 PM~10286959
> *whats up homie you got some good stuff love that 2n1 59 IMPALA nice homie  :0
> *


ypu! its a nice kit! someone will enjoy it!  :biggrin: 

i got all this and more for $100! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

your a lucky dude lin-k :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice score


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2008, 09:33 PM~10286993
> *lin-k <-- ha thought you said you had a 56 to?
> *


haha! i do! Geff  but it didnt come with this loot!  :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey homie what shape is that 41 plymouth in? i see the box is all beat to hell :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 29 2008, 09:52 PM~10287118
> *hey homie what shape is that 41 plymouth in? i see the box is all beat to hell :0
> *


the box is beat to shit! but the car is mint! :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

wanna get rid of that 65 hard top? :biggrin: 

i'll to throw in another _ _ _ _ _ or 2 on friday  :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hit me up :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i know this isnt the place to ask, but can someone help me get an addy buy using a plate #?

send me a pm if you can! thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 8 2008, 03:57 PM~10609066
> *i know this isnt the place to ask, but can someone help me get an addy buy using a plate #?
> *


i think the cops can, but outside of that, i dont think you can. stalker haha. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 8 2008, 02:57 PM~10609066
> *i know this isnt the place to ask, but can someone help me get an addy buy using a plate #?
> 
> send me a pm if you can!  thanks. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

does anyone know how to make a model look bare metal? :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 8 2008, 08:46 PM~10612577
> *does anyone know how to make a model look bare metal? :dunno:
> *


Alclad makes different shades of metal colors. I think Modelmaster also has a pretty good line of Metalizers. Check in the military sections


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 8 2008, 08:51 PM~10612615
> *Alclad makes different shades of metal colors.  I think Modelmaster also has a pretty good line of Metalizers.  Check in the military sections
> *


thank you! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 29 2008, 06:18 PM~10286879
> *a bunch of the kits i got! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 u got the custom 59 kit :0 i love that kit... u also got the 37 vert  fukkin lucky score....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

package went out :cheesy:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

LINC 
where the hell have ya been homie?
got anything new?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

been doing body work on my 1:1 !! got color on it today!! :cheesy:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

Pictures!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Yup, pics or it didnt happen !!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

was waitin on that! :biggrin: 











:biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

just kidding! haha! :biggrin: 

3 coats of color so far, going 1 maybe 2 more, then about the same in clear, its "Elictric lime green with gold pearl" but in the pics you cant see the pearl pop.


























:biggrin: 

it will be fully assembled and on the road by this time next week! :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0  :thumbsup: 


thats a sick colour!!! i cant wait to see a finished picture of the car!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

kicking travis' ass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2008, 11:30 AM~11127372
> *kicking travis' ass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha! not too mention i will be putting juice and posibly chrome and gold knockoffs on it too soon! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2008, 08:30 AM~11127372
> *kicking travis' ass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that color is fuckin bad ass! i cant wait to see some sun shots. :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2008, 12:42 PM~11127643
> *that color is fuckin bad ass! i cant wait to see some sun shots. :cheesy:
> *


me either! wasnt there when my friend sprayed it, just stopped by this morning to snap a few shots while he was spraying! haha! it kinda looks weird right now, but it will be sexy tomorrow when cleared!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

once you get that clear on it,that shits gonna pop! and dont you have some pinstripes coming too?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2008, 12:50 PM~11127682
> *once you get that clear on it,that shits gonna pop! and dont you have some pinstripes coming too?
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

okay so for the last 3 weeks or so, i took my 1:1 to my buddys shop and pounded hard on this car!! this is it!! need to let it cure, then wet sand and polish!! spent a few hours tonight assembling, not fully assembled yet but tomorrow she's comin home!!! :biggrin: 










































































"Electric lime green with gold pearl" !! = DAMN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

car looks good!!! :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 21 2008, 12:11 AM~11136839
> *car looks good!!! :0
> *


looks great!!! love that color!!! haha, put some of the leftover in a jar and send it to me, haha.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

can't wait to see it pinstriped leafed and on spokes :biggrin: that thing screams for some gold leaf and gold center spokes


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

vary nice homie!!! 
i seen it in that email and i was like DAMN!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 21 2008, 02:14 AM~11136847
> *can't wait to see it pinstriped leafed and on spokes  :biggrin:  that thing screams for some gold leaf and gold center spokes
> *


yea it does........ looks sahweet bro.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice color it looks great but i like the supremes on it...


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

yo linc whats the word on your oldsy?!  

is she back together yet?


 pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hook it up homeboy! post some pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

all the chrome is on, need to do the vynal, bought a malibu wagon 2 days ago too! gonna go down to the shop and take pics for you guys! :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

pimp out the wagon!

snap some pics of both!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 2 2008, 12:41 PM~11241955
> *pimp out the wagon!
> 
> snap some pics of both!
> ...


haha! gonna! the wagon right now, is black with blue flake, it has a dent in the drivers fender, and is a bit rough but nothing me and my friends cant fix!! will go get pics later! rain or shine! :biggrin: it will be patterned and painted with red and gold flake! :biggrin: and its gonna get some 100 spokes for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

so i went to my local hobby shop today, havent been in a while, got a few things! :biggrin: 66 chevelle ss.








then i kept browsing a bit and found this combo at a great price so i couldnt pass it up!








then, still browsing, the owner walks up and tosses a kit on the desk and says " here you go, freebee!" i was like for real!? he said yeah its broken anyway!
















i was thinking in my head, awesome! it will make a perfect donar car!








:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

OR another good idea would be to chop the top on it and make it a hot rod... would look pretty cool.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

GOOD SCORE!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:werd:  :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

here she is! my 82 malibu wagon! shes kinda rough right now, but so was the olds! :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: 

you gona put it on wires or supremes like the oldsy?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

wires! and its gettine completely redone! new flaked and patterned paint, new interior also! it has a 305, duel exhaust with glass packs already. runs okay, needs a bit of engine work, nothing major though! gonna pull the bags outa the olds and put them in this and juice the olds! :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

thats gona be sick man!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

post pics! post pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 3 2008, 06:52 PM~11249240
> *post pics! post pics! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: they're comin!! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

did a bit of work today! :biggrin: 
























































































:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

someones been puttin work i see. and that caddys gonna be bad ass.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

also did a small bit to this, this has been an ongoing project for about two years or so, by far the most detailed kit i have ever built so im taking my time.








:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie got down today.... all i did was spray some wheels...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 3 2008, 07:00 PM~11249291
> *damn homie got down today.... all i did was spray some wheels...
> *


haha! well, sundays are my kids day with her mom, and i usually work, but had today off. No one around, everyones in tacoma for hot rod orama so, what better to do than this! oh and the landlords are away also and they dont like me spraying anything here! so i took advantage of that too! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 3 2008, 04:02 PM~11249308
> *haha!  well, sundays are my kids day with her mom, and i usually work, but had today off. No one around, everyones in tacoma for hot rod orama so, what better to do than this! oh and the landlords are away also and they dont like me spraying anything here! so i took advantage of that too! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that 62belair is clean bro. got anymore done to it?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 3 2008, 06:56 PM~11249263
> *someones been puttin work i see. and that caddys gonna be bad ass.
> *


most of these are quickies! just to get back in the swing of things, the caddy, silver flaked, white and grey guts, nothing fancy at all! gonna use deep chrome spokes, it all done, just needs foil and clear and assembly, same with the 70 wild cat  :biggrin: just needs foil and clear and assembly! The 64 galaxie and the 70 wildcat, they are nice cars, shity kits! 0 detail! no motors or hoods that open for that matter! undies are all moulded together! when you open these kits, they come in like 5 pieces! i could cut and play, but whatever, just swingin!! haha! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 3 2008, 07:10 PM~11249365
> *that 62belair is clean bro. got anymore done to it?
> *


not a hole lot. painted, foiled cleared, just takin my time doing the undies and guts! I cut the trunk open and hinged it and it was the first time i had ever done that! haha! using a 70 monte front and rear chrome suspension and building a rack out back! orange wheels with 520 tires. just trying to make it clean and do shit i have never done before but nervous to fuck it up thats why its taken so long! haha! :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

looks good linc!

any work on the silver vert monty?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 3 2008, 07:33 PM~11249549
> *looks good linc!
> 
> any work on the silver vert monty?
> *


haha! its blue! and no, needs foil and assembly, lost interest in it, but look at it everyday thinkin i should build it! haha! :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

hahaha i do the same thing man look at the painted cars and think 
"man i gota finish this" , but i finished a couple today


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 3 2008, 07:57 PM~11249771
> *hahaha i do the same thing man look at the painted cars and think
> "man i gota finish this" , but i finished a couple today
> *


post pics post pics!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 3 2008, 07:58 PM~11249783
> *post pics post pics!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *




pics are coming ima post them in the cmbi thread so check it out i'll have them on in like 10- 15 mins


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 2 2008, 07:37 PM~11243730
> *here she is! my 82 malibu wagon! shes kinda rough right now, but so was the olds! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


got my wires for this bishhh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

umm.. pic or it didnt happen.. LMAO.. linc that things a turd.. you should prob just trade it to me for some models.. Yea.. 

I love those damn wagons.. Not to sure why.. Most every one i see around here is so rusted and not worth bringing back..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

haha! same here so when i stumbled across this one, i bought it right away! haha! cheap too! solid frame and floor! runs okay, needs engine work, and other shit but its all in good fun! :biggrin:


----------

